# We are absolutely amazed with our puppy



## Monika (Aug 14, 2013)

This is the first forum i ever felt i wanted to be a part of. I cannot imagine a world without dogs. So far we had dogs from the pound, and yes they were a handful, but also very loving and rewarding. 
In the last year 2 of our dogs had to be put to sleep. With 2 little ones left that are getting on in age as well, it was getting very quiete in this house. 
This time we decided we wanted a breed of our choice. I just loved everything i was reading about the vizsla.
I was looking at the breeders, but no one had any available puppies at that time. Next thing I know is that my vet got me in contact with someone who had a litter of Vizsla crossed with Kelpie. I absolutely loved the mum and was sold the moment i saw one of the pups.
She looks like a vizsla, maybe ears a bit Shorter and muzzle not as wide. But she is pitch black with a small white spot on her chest.
To me she is everything i imagined in a vizsla. She is now 17 weeks and amazing for a puppy. She has all the puppy things going on, but she is so gentle.
Also i have to say she is the first timid dog i ever had. Quite funny at puppy training to have the dog that sits under your chair scared instead of being in the middle of everything. I'm used to the opposite. 
She gave our 2 jack russels a new lease on life. They are taking turns playing with her and are exhausted by the end of the day.
I am so looking forward for the weather to be nicer. We live on 40 acres with a dam and i hope she will enjoy swimming.
I can see why people say they are very smart. It took her 4 weeks to be toilet trained and only because she wasn't quick enough to get out the doggie door when playing.
I will stop now, could go on and on.
She is everything i was hoping for in a vizsla. They are quite a special breed. The best way to describe it is: they go straight to your heart.
I hope that more people that live close to me will join the forum. I would love to socialise her more. 
When i find out how to post photos i will post some of her.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Agree with everything you've said. She sounds fab, lets have some pictures please ;D


----------



## Monika (Aug 14, 2013)

Will do as soon as i find out how to put them on my ipad (new to that gadet).


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Need to know your location-Some of us live in various provinces in Canada, some of us in the UK and some of us in various states in the US. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Monika!! 

We are anxiously awaiting photos of your sweet Vizsla X Kelpie... I didn't catch her name.


----------



## Monika (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes I forgot to mention her name. It's Raina. Since we are German I found it fitting. It's old german for Ray (of the sun as I think of it). And it fits her beautifully.
We live in Australia, about 70km north of Melbourne in Victoria.
I will have to take some photos tomorrow on this thing (ipad). Have no fixed internet and it takes too much to upload photos . So I will have to take some during the day.
Have met another Vizsla puppy at puppy school. Boy is he a handful. He is just a little pocket rocket, but so funny. He makes me laugh all the time. He takes on even the much bigger shepherd pup. I will be back tomorrow with photos.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ooops! I forgot that some of us live in Australia as well. Am I bad!


----------



## Monika (Aug 14, 2013)

ok I'm trying to put photos in here. I'm very new to forums, so have to find my way around how things work.
I'm always having a hard time taking photos of her.
She is 41/2 month now.
i will downsize some of the photos I made when she came to us. She was 10 weeks then.


----------



## Monika (Aug 14, 2013)

3 more when she was between 10 and 12 weeks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Raina is adorable!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

She's gorgeous! So fascinating to see the distinctive vizsla shape and ears in a glossy pitch black!


----------

